# How does one buy a 921



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd love to buy a 921, but haven't a clue as to how to do it. I have called all of the local dealers that Dish lists on their web site (I'm in the Los Angeles area). None of them had any, nor did any dealer have any idea as to when they might get one. A couple of dealers actually suggested that I try back in 2-3 months. Dish CS couldn't suggest anything, and the CSR actually said that there wasn't much of a market for the product. 

I've checked the web without much success. There are a couple of companies that advertise the 921, but I've never heard of them and they aren't local. I'm a little skittish about dropping a grand to an unknown supplier.

I currently have a 501 and a 301. I also have a Mits DTV box that I use to get HD OTA. I'd very much like to simplify life and get one receiver for OTA HD and for satellite. The bonus would be that I'd get to subscribe to the satellite HD channels. 

Does anyone have an idea as to when the 921s will become available?


----------



## tibbyjr (May 18, 2003)

Check Vanns.com ,I ordered one last week and have been checking their web site every now and then., sometimes they have it in stock.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

rbyers said:


> I'd love to buy a 921, but haven't a clue as to how to do it. I have called all of the local dealers that Dish lists on their web site (I'm in the Los Angeles area). None of them had any, nor did any dealer have any idea as to when they might get one. A couple of dealers actually suggested that I try back in 2-3 months. Dish CS couldn't suggest anything, and the CSR actually said that there wasn't much of a market for the product.


Not much of a market....people have been clamoring for them.

You might want to check e-bay, but you'll probably have to pay over $1,000. If you go the e-bay route, I'd buy new and from a sat. dealer - that way if you have a problem you might get some help from the dealer. It also comes with a warranty from E* if you buy it new.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

'_One_' would contact either Mark at www.dishdepot.com, or Scott at www.dishstore.com!


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

SpenceJT said:


> '_One_' would contact either Mark at www.dishdepot.com, or Scott at www.dishstore.com!


Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

rbyers said:


> Thanks, I'll try that


I hope the waiting list isn't too long for you. I know Dish Depot has been getting large shipments in over the past two weeks. I have no word if these have continued.

All I know is that I placed my order in December with Dish Depot and should be taking delivery of my 921 today!

You can also check out www.vssll.com and see how quickly they are getting them in. I am also on a waiting list at;
http://www.checkyes.dishontheweb.com/

I'm currently #45 on the waiting list and would be willing to e-mail the site and see if they would allow you to take my spot since I've already got my 921 from Dish Depot.

Good luck!


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

I've got five 921s expected in tomorrow anyone interested please contact me asap they will go fast.
send me a PM


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

ayalbaram said:


> I've got five 921s expected in tomorrow anyone interested please contact me asap they will go fast.
> send me a PM


 :sure:

...and at $75 over list price, this gives creedence to the statement - "There's a sucker born every minute"! 

Those willing to wait for a 921 (buggy as it may be) may pay list price. Those in a hurry to discover the bugs on their own, and pay more to do so, please send this reseller an e-mail! :grin:


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

SpenceJT said:


> :sure:
> 
> ...and at $75 over list price, this gives creedence to the statement - "There's a sucker born every minute"!
> 
> Those willing to wait for a 921 (buggy as it may be) may pay list price. Those in a hurry to discover the bugs on their own, and pay more to do so, please send this reseller an e-mail! :grin:


It's supply and demand Spence. How come when they sell below list, we think it's great, but when it goes the other way we complain? We all know he'll sell every one of those 921's in less than a week, because people want them. It's kind of like the discussion people had here a while back about feeling ripped off because they bought a piece of electronic equipment a year or so ago and paid more than people are paying now. They wanted it then, so they paid to get it. If you want a 921 NOW, than you have to pay a little more than list. If you don't, than get on a list and when your number comes up, they'll ship you one. $75 over asking is less than what they're getting on e-bay for them. Sure it would be nice if he'd sell them for list, but he doesn't have to, just like you don't have to buy it. He's probably not getting any repeat business from us, so why do us a favor by selling for list when he can get more? It's his choice to charge more - we can either buy it or not.....but like I said, we all know that he'll sell them all within a week since people really want them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

If the unit worked exactly as it should, and notice I did not say bug free, I might consider paying a little extra to get one now. Timers failing to record for no apparent reason, I'd say that is a major flaw and would pay nickel one more than I had to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

If the unit worked exactly as it should, and notice I did not say bug free, I might consider paying a little extra to get one now. Timers failing to record for no apparent reason, I'd say that is a major flaw and wouldn't pay nickel one more than I had to.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

finniganps said:


> It's supply and demand Spence.


Obvious, but thanks.


finniganps said:


> How come when they sell below list, we think it's great, but when it goes the other way we complain?


Here is an obvious answer. For the most part, people (in general) are happier when they can get _more _ for _less _ (or in the case of the 921, some buggy hardware for list price).


finniganps said:


> We all know he'll sell every one of those 921's in less than a week, because people want them.


No doubt as there is "_a sucker born every minute_".  I've noticed that the originator of this thread has been gradually lowering his price as the market becomes saturated with 921's. The days of making $500 profit on eBay are near the end!


finniganps said:


> It's kind of like the discussion people had here a while back about feeling ripped off because they bought a piece of electronic equipment a year or so ago and paid more than people are paying now. They wanted it then, so they paid to get it.


Two years ago, I purchase a second generation 65" _HD-ready _ television for about $5,000 because "_I wanted it_". New models are selling for about half of that. _Do I regret buying it_? _Heck no_, because I understand that as technology and manufacturing methods improve, prices drop. Do I feel slighted that I paid so much? Again, "_Heck no_" because I didn't pay "_over_" list price (actually paid about $1,000 below list price) so I am happy because at that particular time, I had "_more_" for "_less_".


finniganps said:


> get on a list and when your number comes up, they'll ship you one.


This is precisely the point I was making in my earlier post.


finniganps said:


> He's probably not getting any repeat business from us, so why do us a favor by selling for list when he can get more?


I couldn't disagree more. This guy _could _ get repeat business if he were selling on the _up-n-up_!

I have purchased all of my Dish Network products (starting with two 6000's, recently an 811 and now a 921) from Mark at www.DishDepot.com. Why? Because he is an honorable business man who has earned my loyalty as a repeat customer by not bending over people on pricing. $75 over list or $150 over list, either way you look at it you are getting the same product. I'll bet that Mark at Dish Depot has far more repeat customers vs. the opportunists out there!

Did I get one? Yup! Did I order in December and pay list price this week? Yup! Did I get a buggy unit?
.
.
.
.
(Actually it was "DOA", so...) Yup! :lol:

Dish Network has me in the system for an overnight replacement (at no extra charge by the way). 

Have a great 4th of July people! Thank goodness we live in a country where we are free to "agree to disagree" (or charge more than list price)!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Spence - I agree with your response to my comments above and I'm glad you got your 921 for list price. Enjoy it!


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

This is the first time in my 5 years in this business that dish isn't stcking it to us by charging us msrp on a product so I'm going to take advantage of the oppertunity to make what extra profits we can. people who want the 921 now gladly pay and people willing to wait will wait. After all while this may be a hobby to some of you out there this is my livelyhood and with things as they are right now we need to maximize profits where we can. And I will proudly say that I am in business to make money and feel that there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

ayalbaram said:


> This is the first time in my 5 years in this business that dish isn't stcking it to us by charging us msrp on a product so I'm going to take advantage of the oppertunity to make what extra profits we can. people who want the 921 now gladly pay and people willing to wait will wait. After all while this may be a hobby to some of you out there this is my livelyhood and with things as they are right now we need to maximize profits where we can. And I will proudly say that I am in business to make money and feel that there is nothing wrong with that.


ayalbaram - I appreciate your comments. I think it stinks that historically you have been unable to make any $$ on receivers from E* (sell it to you at MSRP). Does Direct do that to you too?

I bet all of your 921 units will be sold within 10 days too! People want them and a $75 premium (7%) isn't that much. If you don't sell them, you can always drop the price back to MSRP.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

For anyone interested, the 921 appears to be IN STOCK (and selling for $999) at;
http://dtv.orbitsat.com/product.asp?PID=921system


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

finn thanks for the supprot DTV does not do that from what I understand, but I dont know first hand as I am only a Dish retailer


----------



## Spartan (Aug 7, 2002)

I bought one from a dish netowork dealer on Ebay. I paid $1,199 which included shipping. There are still some deals on Ebay at that price and even some lower. If you do decide on Ebay make sure you buy from someone who has lots of positive comments and no negative ones. Even thought the list price is 999 and this dish net dealer overcharged me, I guess the marketplace determines the price. Was it worth it? That depends.. had I known how many bugs plague this receiver I would have stuck with my old 6000u.


----------

